# How Much !!!!!!!!



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

http://www.imperialteas.co.uk/coffee?p=1

Ok so there are some beans more expensive than other's just like anything else but these guys are looking £40 a kilo for their cheapest beans and £200 a kilo for the top end gear.

So are they robbing [email protected]% ds or very high end stockists ???


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

As with all hobbies there are people with lots of money willing to spend it willy billy because 'the more expensive the better' mentality. If these guys can target them then more power to 'em.

Wuld i pay £40/Kg? Hell no!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

They are very generous I thought, they will even grind it for you so it's stale on arrival, quality stuff.

We sell as little as 100g, which can be ground to suit your requirements. For fresher coffee still, invest in a good grinder, this makes even more difference. As always for any further advice or to order please ring us on 01522 560008. Have fun! - See more at: http://www.imperialteas.co.uk/coffee

Have fun lol

Ian


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hummm interesting, I believe in you get what you pay for as a rule of thumb but not to this extent as some point your just getting mugged lol


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> They are very generous I thought, they will even grind it for you so it's stale on arrival, quality stuff.
> 
> We sell as little as 100g, which can be ground to suit your requirements. For fresher coffee still, invest in a good grinder, this makes even more difference. As always for any further advice or to order please ring us on 01522 560008. Have fun! - See more at: http://www.imperialteas.co.uk/coffee
> 
> ...


Have fun standing Infront of swmbo like jack and tell her of your magic beans lol


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How much is decent blue mountain elsewhere?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

They mention that they roast on a small batch roaster in the shop so I imagine the small quantities that they can roast at a time explains one reason why they're expensive.

They're also on Lincoln's top tourist street, Steep Hill, which if you've ever been isn't an unsuitable name









I imagine most trade is from tourists as they've got much cheaper competition from Stokes down the hill


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

http://www.whittard.co.uk/coffee/type/coffee-beans/blue-mountain-jamaican-coffee.htm



froggystyle said:


> How much is decent blue mountain elsewhere?


Slightly less


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shockingly over-priced


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Group buy? Lol!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Group buy? Lol!


Whats the correct term for alot of idiots then lol a flock, gaggle, herd ???


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

A flock of c*cks!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Tiny tamper said:


> Whats the correct term for alot of idiots then lol a flock, gaggle, herd ???


I believe that it's a Thicket of Idiots


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, yes, and as a person of very modest means I can't say it's on my shopping list very often. However you probably have to look at it like Dom Perignon '59 champagne or Petrus - the sort of thing that City traders like to buy just to show off how wealthy they are to their mates/clients. Personally I cannot imagine that a bottle of wine could ever be worth £8k as I tend to drink in the £8 range. But for people to whom £8k is the sort of change that gets lost down the back of the sofa, maybe it is "worth the extra". It's quite rare, and of course there are different grades based on bean size and defects, so it's best to know what you're buying.

I've only tried JBM coffee once, and it was a long time ago, like nearly 30 years - the fact that I remember it (in particular the amazing aroma from the beans even before they're ground) tells me that it is indeed something special - if you like mild roasts in the first place.

I'm almost tempted to try 100g again just as a treat after so long - I think I'd get more out of it nowadays - but it's not the sort of thing mere mortals buy by the kilo!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You can buy a lot of the beans listed on their website, they do have some interesting stuff I haven't seen elsewhere, for well under half the price per kilo I wonder if you checked Companies House you'd find out that the owner is called Robin B'stard.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Charliej said:


> You can buy a lot of the beans listed on their website, they do have some interesting stuff I haven't seen elsewhere.


That's the bit that concerned me, some of the stuff I've never heard of either?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Shockingly over-priced


This. Over and over and over.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> I believe that it's a Thicket of Idiots


Theres also the shower of sh1te


----------



## jonchard (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't imagine that i would ever spend these sums of money on coffee beans myself (wouldn't say no to trying it at someone else's expense) - but lets put it into context. £200 for a kilo of beans .. well, when i was a youngster (20 years ago) i would happily spank £150 on a friday and saturday night p*ssing it up a brick wall, with nothing left but a hangover to remind me of my exuberance. Now, £200 for a months worth of Blue Jamaica ... if it was DAMN nice coffee, well ... i'd have to weigh a hangover agaisnt an awesome coffee every day for most of a month...?!

Now i have children i would not spank this kind of cash in this way ... Anyone offering to share theirs?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jonchard said:


> I can't imagine that i would ever spend these sums of money on coffee beans myself (wouldn't say no to trying it at someone else's expense) - but lets put it into context. £200 for a kilo of beans .. well, when i was a youngster (20 years ago) i would happily spank £150 on a friday and saturday night p*ssing it up a brick wall, with nothing left but a hangover to remind me of my exuberance. Now, £200 for a months worth of Blue Jamaica ... if it was DAMN nice coffee, well ... i'd have to weigh a hangover agaisnt an awesome coffee every day for most of a month...?!
> 
> Now i have children i would not spank this kind of cash in this way ... Anyone offering to share theirs?


I think we have found their target market


----------

